# Do you put shrink caps on bottles with threaded caps?



## geek (Dec 30, 2012)

See picture, these are 1 liter that my friend gets, many of them.
I used them the last 2 years but never put shrink caps and gave out to friends like it.

This year i'm trying to secure the .750ml bottles without threaded caps so I use corks and shrink cap to make a gift more presentable and nice.

So, would you still use the cap and then put a shrink cap, or discard the cap and instead use a cork and then the shrink capsule?

On either case, could I leave that ring on it when I put the shrink capsule?
,,


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 30, 2012)

I leave the ring and cork the bottle. IF the wine is a gift then I use the shrink capsules. If for us, I don't bother with the capsules.

Most of my bottles now come from somewhat local wineries so the rings are not a problem. One winery gives them to me another sells them for $3.00 a case.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 30, 2012)

I would throw them away. Threaded bottles have thin necks that can break when corking and you cannot reuse the threaded cap because the cap had a crushable seal that is already used up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Listen to DoctorCad. He is spot on!


----------



## derunner (Dec 30, 2012)

I put all the screw top bottles in recycling bin. My trash pickup must think I am quite the partier. I have 2 Italian resturants saving bottles for me and 85% are corked bottles. I've picked up about 400 bottles in the last 2 months and pitched the screw tops because several have said they will sometimes explode while corking. A couple more weeks of good collections and I'm going to stop for awhile. Whith this many bottles, i can be choosy.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 30, 2012)

I did not know better I guess because we have used them with the floor corker with no problem.


----------



## geek (Dec 30, 2012)

what about putting the original cap on, will the wine change versus using a cork?


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2012)

As DoctorCad state, throw them away, they are just too risky to put a cork in and as DoctorCad state no you can not re-use the caps.


----------



## Duster (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to cork screw cap bottles despite the warnings. 
DO NOT DO THIS. My daughter and her boy friend was helping bottle one day he he had a bottle neck exploded in his hand. Thankfully there were no serious cuts but definitively enough to make me pitch all my screw caps in the recycling


----------



## geek (Dec 30, 2012)

so why not use the original cap to then store the wine, will air still sip through into the bottle?

Just want to be sure......!!!

..


----------



## Duster (Dec 30, 2012)

DoctorCAD said:


> I would throw them away. Threaded bottles have thin necks that can break when corking and you cannot reuse the threaded cap because the cap had a crushable seal that is already used up.


As DoctorCAD said. the seal has been used and will not seal properly the second time around


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 30, 2012)

I will throw away the screw caps when we open the corked bottles. Honestly we had no problem what so ever putting a #9 1-3/4 inch cork in the bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Sammy chances are you won't have an issue with them most of the time, but eventually it's going to happen and I heard it's not pretty or safe. The biggest issue is uncorking them. Most people rarely pull the cork straight, they do it on an angle putting a lot of pressure on the thin neck. This is when you can run into serious trouble.


----------

